# Can You Transfer NHS Funding



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, just an open question.....
our local hospital doesn't offer donor treatment so they referred us to another hospital.  Does anybody know if you can transfer your funding to a hospital other than the one they send you to?  Any help or experience is appreciated.
Love Phoebes


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

we weren't very happy with our first treatment cycle at ivfwales so asked this same question of our health board.  we were told we could transfer funding to a private clinic if we wanted to (although we didn't end up doing it due to timings).  i can't see why you wouldn't be able to do the same, contact your health board.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I have not done it but yes you can!  If the new clinic is more expensive then you just have to pay the difference. xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply girls, I have been trying.  All I seem to have found is that you can transfer IVF funding, but IUI isn't as well regulated.  So don't seem to be having much joy.  Any tips on who to talk to are welcome!
xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Did you have your fertility tests done at your local hospital or at the fertility clinic?  I had mine done at our local hosp so i would (and was told) that if i was unhappy with the clinic that they sent me to, to go back to the consultant at our local hosp and ask to be transfered. xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Coweyes.  Yep, we had our tests at our local hospital, as they don't offer the treatment we need, they referred us to another clinic.  I did send our original consultant an email, saying what a shambles things were and he said that he would email the consultant in the other clinic.  Do you think it's worth asking him about changing?  It feels so awkward asking, the only other places we could go to are private, but I think one is actually cheaper than the place we have been referred to.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

we had to email our health board.  as funding for IUI comes from your health board you'll probably be best speaking to them direct.  speak to your doctor and ask for the contact details of your health board.  we got ours from the complaints officer at the heath hospital.


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for your help girls, but getting nowhere fast!  Emailed head of patient experience at our local hospital, he told me to complain to the board of the hospital they referred us to.  I spoke to Welsh Health Specialist Services, they can only transfer IVF funding, but she said she would speak to our consultant at our local hospital.  He said as far as he knew, our only option is to go to the clinic he referred us too, but she said she would get me the name of somebody at our local health board to speak to - that was two weeks ago.  I emailed head of patient experiences at our local hospital again and explained that it was their board who could authorise the switch in clinics.  He responded by saying he will speak to our consultant at the local hopital for his adivse!  I replied to tell him that he has already been contacted and that I have heard of other people who have transferred and I have had no reply, that was last Thursday.  Really frustrated now.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Well when we were being refereed to BCRM our consultant who did all the fertility tests said that if for what ever reason we were ot happy with them, just to let him know and we could go to Exeter instead.  Both clinics were nhs, not sure exactly what situation your in, but think you can pretty much choose your clinic.xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the response.  We are at an nhs hopital that doesn't offer donor treatment, so they have referred us to another nhs hospital which does.  The only other clinics in our area that do offer donor treatment are both private, but I know our hospital uses one of the private clinics for nhs IVF treatment.  I think our consultant has a deal with the other nhs hospital and just doesn't want to loose them any money.  All tests (lap,dye, adhesiolysis, FSH) were done at our local hospital, I still need blood tests for hep A/B HIV and AMH levels though.  I have even written to our health minister, they replied to assure me they would treat the matter as confidential, but nothing more and that was two weeks ago too.


----------

